

Ask HN: Would Snippet Repo Help You? - jonobird1
http://www.snippetrepo.com

======
androidfreak
Has the potential to. E.g. Will this have public/private snippets? If done
well, I might use this to store my wordpress stuff.

~~~
jonobird1
Thanks for your interest.

It will do in the second iteration. This is the core product so has security,
post, like, favourite, see other peoples code, profiles, search, leaderboard
and some others.

Basically want to put it out, get feedback on the most used features and
improve on them to create a better core product.

